# Best Outback Dealer In Northwest?



## camper-dance (Mar 19, 2004)

Any suggestions on Outback dealers in the Northwest? I live in Idaho and willing to travel. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

In Washington State, you have (3) choices.

Tacoma RV in Tacoma, Camping World (Foley's) is Burlington and D & L's RV Center Inc. in Wenatchee.

I bought mine at Tacoma RV. They are OK for sales but I'm not overly thrilled with the service department.

I stopped by D & L's once and was less than impressed with their inventory.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Curtis Trailer Sales in Portland Oregon is who handles Outback Trailers and 5th wheels. We bought our last RV from them.

503-760-1363

Ask for Trevor Curtis....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I couldn't find one ANYWHERE on the West Coast that come close to Lakeshore.

Drove there and back...saved $5000 after fuel and camping fee's.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I got mine at Blue Crick in Spokane. I would go back to them. Kreuger's in Clarkston (Lewiston) used to handle them, but not sure anymore. I think they still have them.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I purchased 2 1/2 RVs from a guy named Lorre Jobs who was at Russ Dean RV, he's since become the sales manager at Blue Dog RV in Post Falls. Having worked with him on those rigs I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again. The 1/2 RV was due to the fact that he was the sales manager at the time and thus one of the sales guys officially wrote it up but I still worked with Lorre a lot on the deal. I've camped with him and consider him a friend, those he's moved from the area. Good guy and easy to get along with. Worth a ring, if you talk to Lorre tell him Steve says hi.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I couldn't find one ANYWHERE on the West Coast that come close to Lakeshore.
> 
> Drove there and back...saved $5000 after fuel and camping fee's.


x2


----------



## camper-dance (Mar 19, 2004)

Looks like we will buy from Holman RV. Just cant beat the price even after transport costs. Awaiting delivery end of May.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camper-dance said:


> Looks like we will buy from Holman RV. Just cant beat the price even after transport costs. Awaiting delivery end of May.


congats!!


----------



## mrw (Dec 7, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> In Washington State, you have (3) choices.
> 
> Tacoma RV in Tacoma, Camping World (Foley's) is Burlington and D & L's RV Center Inc. in Wenatchee.
> 
> ...


Total agreement on Tacoma RV. Well informed and pleasant sales staff. A large part of why we went with the Outback over similar Surveyor and Jayco models we were considering. Service dept. has left me less than impressed.


----------



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

Partsman Ed said:


> Curtis Trailer Sales in Portland Oregon is who handles Outback Trailers and 5th wheels. We bought our last RV from them.
> 
> 503-760-1363
> 
> Ask for Trevor Curtis....


I bought my first trailer from these guys 10 years ago. Everything from the buying to their service dept. was a horrible experience for me. I told them years ago I would never buy from them again and I haven't and never will.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chief Joseph said:


> Curtis Trailer Sales in Portland Oregon is who handles Outback Trailers and 5th wheels. We bought our last RV from them.
> 
> 503-760-1363
> 
> Ask for Trevor Curtis....


I bought my first trailer from these guys 10 years ago. Everything from the buying to their service dept. was a horrible experience for me. I told them years ago I would never buy from them again and I haven't and never will.
[/quote]

Coulld agree more. I'd drive 100 miles to go somewhere than these guys. (well..I drove to Michigan..so that is a lot more than 100.







)


----------

